# How-To-Shows



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

How-To-Shows ,many videos for making the jigs and how to used them 

Here's two good ones ▼ Lap Joints and Tenon's and FlutingJig with the router ,plus how to make the jigs and how to use it on your router table,
PLUS many OLINE EXTRA ITEMS (PDF files ,plans,plus jigs in the pdf format)
see the last link below.

http://www.woodworkersedge.com/TenonJig.htm
http://www.woodworkersedge.com/FlutingJig.htm

http://woodworkersedge.com/

Just A NOTE**** If you make the Flute Jig you can get the bits for it from Grizzly, see below
http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1361
http://www.grizzly.com/products/C1363

JUST A NOTE****the two Grizzly bits also work very well in a Horz./Vert. Router table for putting in flutes in flat stock ...


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks Bob...another usefull link with good information!

Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Greg

Many good tips on this web site and a real plus, how to use the jigs once you make them 
It looks like he been watching the RWS, he made one of Bob's Cir.jigs that can use the brass guide in the Cir. jig.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Some good links there BJ, thanks!

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bob
Thanks for all your effort to help me find a fluting jig. Is this the same kind of jig you say is in a book by a guy named Rowley? I couldn't find any such book. I am not sure this jig will work for what I want to do but I am going to make one and see if I can get it to do what I want to do. The problem is when you use this guys jig it sits on the lathe and slides left to right and cuts straight line. When I turn a vase and it is in the lathe it is no longer straight like a spindle. it's sort like half round or egg shape. He shows bed posts that they flute and they aren't straight and the flutes look good so I will make one just to see if it works. Thanks again buddy. If I can help you at any time, e-mail me anytime. Mitch


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Mitch

When you make the jig,make it so the router can swing up to a 90 deg. shot at the stock,and the bed part of the jig can be clamped in place and can swing at 180 deg.to the stock ,but like a floating joint (ball bearing inserted in the jig ) so it move in and out easy...


=========


----------

